# Why water get cloudy



## fishfirst (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi, I am still new to this hobby. I have started the planted tank for around 1 month. I have a problem of water get cloudy after 2 days of water change out. The water looks a bit "green". This is sign of algae growth? Below is my tank condition:
I have filter n surface skimmer, fan and light (216W) automatically on for 6 hours. CO2 around 1 to 2 bubble per second. The water temperature is 28 deg. I have 4 Ottos, 4 yamato shrimps, 3 SAE, 3 flying fox, 18 serpae tetra, and 8 cardinal tetra.

Is there any way how I can make the situation better? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Green cloud to me says algae bloom. Keep up the water changes it's part of the new tank cycle probably. How many litre/gal is your tank? Looks like you have alot of fish in there but you didn't mention how big it is. Oh and what filter/pump do you have?


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

just an algea bloom... if its cloudy with a green tint.

If its cloudy white... its a bacteria bloom.

UV sterilizer can help with both, or you can just wait it out... 
if this is a bacteria bloom this will stop down the line, if its an algea bloom adjust your lighting times.


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

double post...sorry


----------



## fishfirst (Jun 9, 2008)

My tank is 75 gallons. I have canister filter.

what is the optimum lighting time for new tank like mine?


----------



## gtsum (Feb 25, 2008)

that is a lot of light for 75G..I see you have Co2, so that is good, but with that much light per gallon, I would cut back on the time you have the lights on


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

An alternative to over all shortening the lighting time is to have the lights go on and off using a timer.
For example:
Lights come on when you get up in the morning and stay on for a couple of hours while getting ready for the day.
This gives you time to check things out and give your fish a snack.
Then the lights go off when you leave.
In the evening, when you get home, lights on for your viewing pleasure. 
This would be a good time to have the lights _on for 4 hours straight _to provide a photosenthesis period for your plants.

I had a problem with green water a while ago. I had just set up my 75g. using the substrate from the 40g.
I had forgotten that a month earlier I had put plant tabs in the substrate. :roll: 
The fertilizer was exposed to the water collum when the substrate went in the new tank and guess what...green water.
I did 40% water changes every other day for about a week and it finally cleared.

I don't use co2 and definately am no expert in that area. I have read that while the lights are off it is not necessary. 
Co2 is tricky and may require more reading in a forum specific to planted tanks. 
PM me if you would like links to some sites like that.

Good luck with your planted tank and post some pics when you get it the way you like it. :thumb: 
Alicem


----------

